
The Extended Mind (1998) - kaycebasques
http://consc.net/papers/extended.html
======
defen
For people who don't know, this is the most cited journal article in
philosophy written after 1990.

------
xaedes
Interesting read. Reminds me of "The cognitive life of things"

